# Most Durable/Annoying Unit



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

What is the most durable or annoying unit you have fought? I'm thinking that the new Terminators with TH & SS are going to be rather annoying to deal with but the DE Archon can buy a 2+ invulnerable save until he fails it. Any others?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Necron warriors when they use the Strategum that gives them WBB on +2


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

A tau shas'o with iridium armour, shield generator, stimulant injector and two shield drones. In affect, 6 wounds at T4 with a 2+ armour sv, 4+ invulnerable sv and feel no pain for four of those wounds. pretty good! (I actually use this guy and he has never died yet!)


----------



## martin4696 (Oct 30, 2007)

erm nurgle MARINES when the opposite side as epidermus (spelling) they become rediculas!!! lol


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm guessing 10 Nurgle Terminators.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I'm guessing 10 Nurgle Terminators.


not as hard as you might think, the extra point of toughness doesn't make them nastier than regular termies, since they can still be broken by killing three of them. If they were fearless, or had fnp, that would be different.....:shok:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

a fully tooled up unit of genestealers are annoying, ive heard of them taking down `thirsters before


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

a squad of 3 broardside each with 2 shield drones thats a lot of 2+ saves


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think a large celestian squad lead by a canoness can be really annoying. With divine guidance and the ability to have invulnerable saves it can take quite a bit of punishment.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I would say termies with storm shield and thunder hammer. They strike last but have amazing tanking capability with ther beardy 3+ invun which aslso means most will survive and then bring the pain with a bucket load of thunder hammer attacks. And lictors with their dodgey hit and run crap.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

for me is the daemon prince in close combat, i had to roll double 6's then he had to roll lower then a 3 for it to take one of 4 wounds. pure evil


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

A 10 Man squad of nurgle bikers, with champion and special weapons! at toughness 6 with a 2+ invulnerable on turbo boost they are a rock!


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

A rock that has just been thrown hard mind you


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

As long as there are faith points left I have yet to see something be more durable then a Sisters of Battle squad. The shining example of this was when 10 Howling Banshees charged 10 Battle Sisters, the Veteran Superior didn't even have a power weapon. The battle sisters came out on top and were able to kill ALL of the banshees, this wasn't due to bad rolling on the Banshees part either, when you're hammering out 3+ Invuls even Banshees will have a hard time... especially when the Sisters are all striking back at Str 5 >.>;


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

i hate tau broad suites maxed out, they are a pain in my @$$ (one of my w40k friends play tau and he always over uses his broadsuites -.-)


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

@ The Unmarked:laugh: Hilarious.
@ Nordic Ninja: I love Spirit of the Martyr. Such a good power.

My personal most annoying, as a bad tau player is a full Death Company. Six wounds per model to kill (Mathematically) thats 66 wounds to kill one squad, with a Chaplain.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

cool_conoly said:


> A 10 Man squad of nurgle bikers, with champion and special weapons! at toughness 6 with a 2+ invulnerable on turbo boost they are a rock!


Psycannons - wound on 4's, no Invulnerable allowed.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The Deciever - very high T, inv save, can't be assaulted at all if it does not want to be and units have to pass a Ld test even then, can force pinning tests on fearless units and redeploy the entire army to really mess with your enemy's head...


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

cool_conoly said:


> A 10 Man squad of nurgle bikers, with champion and special weapons! at toughness 6 with a 2+ invulnerable on turbo boost they are a rock!


I think you are an edition out of date, turbo boosting does not give inv saves anymore.


----------



## Grabsnikk (May 5, 2008)

Over 2 pages and I can't believe that no one has mentioned Nob Bikers, with high tougness, +4 armour, feel no pain, +4 coversave and cybork bodies with all the Nobs with different equipment loads, they are almost impossible to kill if used right.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

wraithguard, with a farseer fortuning and a warlock concealing...so that's t6 rerollable 3+ armour save 5+ cover save. And an incredible gun.

Also I reckon a case could be made for harlequins, just because of the shadowseer. Chances are they'll always get into combat, and from there can just hit and run in and out on the enemies turn.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Grabsnikk said:


> Over 2 pages and I can't believe that no one has mentioned Nob Bikers, with high tougness, +4 armour, feel no pain, +4 coversave and cybork bodies with all the Nobs with different equipment loads, they are almost impossible to kill if used right.


Good call, pretty heavy price tag though...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

And the other units here arent . Grey Knight Terminators are pretty bad, not only because they have terminator armour and The Shrouding, but because they can also dish it out.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

A couple good template weapons would put a stop to this, but how about a 50 man conscript platoon with an independent commissar attached? That's 52 wounds, and as long as there are conscripts left to execute, they're fearless as well! 

They're not that much worse than normal guardsmen in CC, except that there are 50 of them instead of 10 in a normal squad. Also, they're no worse at using flamers than normal guardsmen, and with 5 of them in one squad... that can cause some damage.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

SM: Assault Terminators with TH/SS. So much beard on that unit.
CSM: Death Guard.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> but how about a 50 man conscript platoon with an independent commissar attached? That's 52 wounds, and as long as there are conscripts left to execute, they're fearless as well


This is not as easy to do anymore with the rule that characters have to be moved into combat first before any other troops. The enemy can than put attacks on the commissar and kill it. The tactic of last edition of keeping a commissar out of combat is no more. Plus even with fearless, losing by a lot means a lot of saves that have to be taken.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Here's a simple one. Land Raider. They are even tougher to kill with the 5th edition armor rules!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Steel Rain said:


> Here's a simple one. Land Raider. They are even tougher to kill with the 5th edition armor rules!


really? you don't use any weapon with lance or melta? you don't run any monstrous creatures or chainfists? No gauss weapons?


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

This doesn't sound like much until you try to kill it but for me it has to be an Eldar Starcannon in a very large squad of Guardians, or worse a couple of them. You can blast the shit out of those guardians but there are so many that those Starcannons are going to kill plenty of Marines before you can kill the crew. That is if you are not in a decent position to assault them. This isn't so tough but it's annoying like a mofo.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> This doesn't sound like much until you try to kill it but for me it has to be an Eldar Starcannon in a very large squad of Guardians, or worse a couple of them. You can blast the shit out of those guardians but there are so many that those Starcannons are going to kill plenty of Marines before you can kill the crew. That is if you are not in a decent position to assault them. This isn't so tough but it's annoying like a mofo.


Hated the starcannons in 3e. I never faced an eldar player in 4e. At the shop I currently play at, there is only one eldar player that I have sen,and I haven't faced him yet.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

oracle of tzeentch, re-rollable 3+ invulerable thats pretty good, plus all unit within 6" get to re-roll saves


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Destroyer Lord with Phaycter (sp?). True T6, so no chance to instagib, and invuln save, and chance to get up with another 3 wounds. Don't think there's a single tougher model for the points.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> Hated the starcannons in 3e. I never faced an eldar player in 4e. At the shop I currently play at, there is only one eldar player that I have sen,and I haven't faced him yet.


Yeah, I'm in the same boat, I haven't gotten to play against the Eldar since the new codex. Third edition Starcannons were one of my worst nightmares. I hated those things.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I second nob bikers, with a warboss on a bike to go with them they will tear through a lot of stuff.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Nurgles, necrons and nids. Anything beginning with a N!


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat, I haven't gotten to play against the Eldar since the new codex. Third edition Starcannons were one of my worst nightmares. I hated those things.


3rd ed then yeah, this was tough, but now starcannons are more expensive, with less shots....well, paying 160 for a 20 man bodyguard just isn't worth it any more.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Commissar Yarrick. That force field thing he has keeps me up nights...they only way I've ever beaten him is with some extremely lucky rolls by Azreal and his nifty S6 power sword.


----------



## beeny13 (Mar 30, 2008)

as far as i can tell the hardest to kill per points seem to be

sisters of battle(faith points permitting)
termies w/ ss th
wraithguard
nobz bikers w/ painboy
deathguard

the 3+ invuln with only one wound so no loss to instant death makes the terminators unbearable to kill, all the other units are weak to a particular weapon, while the terminators are most afraid of full squads of warwalkers with 2 scatter lasers(180 points can kill 2 a turn)


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Nob bikers-made into a big cheesy bunch >_< (T5 5+Inv and feel no pain not to mention all of them with Clawz)


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Termines for me. The amount of firepower that you can pour into them and have it bounce is just sick. With or without the Storm Shield. 

The Storm Shield is just insult to injury.


----------



## beeny13 (Mar 30, 2008)

actually terminators are so expensive that they are pretty fragile. throw the same amount of ap2 shots at a tactical squad as a terminator squad, more points of terminators die.
now do the same with lasgun shots, still more points of terminators die. now try it with both in cover, still the tactical squad loses less points

only when they get 3++ do they start to do better than their marine brethren against ap2 and power attacks.

and by the way nobz bikers are not the best for the same reason, most armies have a melta equivalent s8 ap2 and despite nobs getting a 4++ against it they lose quite a few points per unsaved wound(no fnp, instant death). especially with all the points it takes to get them all the klaws they need.
however the saving grace for the nobz is the warlord he is t5 so he is a great place to put s8+ wounds on and he makes them troops. but makes the nobz even more expensive


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That I've faced it would have to be thousand sons.... Anything but terminators get near them to attack and they get ripped apart, then you have an inv. to go through to get anything fom them....


----------



## murkrow (Nov 6, 2008)

120 gaunts.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

necron warriors. big units of necron warriors that keep getting back up. also scarabs.

____________________________________________________________________
thine bionics shall not be misused to perform "the robot" to obtain laughs from thine battle-brothers


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Ten man Ork Nob Biker unit with Cybork Bodies and a Painboy. Toughness 5, 4+ Sv, 4+ cover save, 5+ invuln save for cc and Feel No Pain. Plus you can deck them out with any number of PKs or Big Choppaz. Expensive but brutal.


----------



## f74 (Mar 21, 2008)

Can't believe nobody mentioned Pathfinders! 10, in cover! 2+inv......

If you have a farseer cast the power to reroll saves! F*%^ are thy hard to move!


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

F74, specifically _Eldar_ Pathfinders. True, if they are fourtuned their 2+ _cover_ save will be hard to beat, but the solution to this is either charging them or getting a heavy flamer at them. The flamer takes away their cover and armor saves. Toasty pointy ears :victory:.

Note for the thread: To keep this alive, if you have solutions for any of these annoyances please post them. But remember, be civil and helpful.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Flamers arethe way to deal with Things in cover. Particularly against GEQ's. 

Marine Snipers, Heavy Bolter and Telion - absolutely amazing against most enemies, particularly Orks. Heavy Bolter fires Blast at the Heavy Weapons etc, and Telion fires at the Nob. Get rid of him, then 8 Sniper Shots should do a fair bit of damage at Extreme range with a 2+ cover save.


----------



## Darkside101 (Jun 12, 2008)

@Lord_Murdock, are you sure a commisar can do that? in my codex it says he shoots the sargent or officer, conscrips dont have either


----------



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

Abaddon and 4 Termingtons with an Icon of Tzeench inside of a Land Raider is pretty rough, people usually have a pretty rough time dealing with that when I throw it at them. All the people I play are pretty new to the game though (I am also in that boat).

For me, I freakin' hate buffed-up Hive T's with full Tyrant Guard. Lash whips are so lame...


----------

